# Bétonner



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Ho qualche dubbio riguardo al significato figurato di "*bétonner*" in un testo che sto traducendo. Si tratta di un articolo che riporta gli esiti di una consultazione a livello cantonale concernente il rito di benedizione per le coppie in partenariato che la Chiesa riformata vodese ha approvato ma non ancora definito. La frase in questione è:

"La grande nouveauté est de proposer une phase transitoire, plutôtque de figer un nouveau rite dans le Règlement de l’Eglise. Lesdélégués devront choisir entre les deux options. Les réponses àla consultation expriment le souhait d’un temps pour réfléchirsans précipitation, pour explorer sans *bétonner*, tout en posant uncadre."

Per il momento la mia traduzione è questa:

"La grande novità è di proporreuna fase transitoria, piuttosto che stabilire un nuovo rito nelRegolamento della Chiesa. I delegati dovranno scegliere tra le dueopzioni. Le repliche alla consultazione esprimono il desiderio di unperiodo di riflessione senza precipitazione, per esplorare *senzarendere inattaccabile* e nel mentre definire una cornice".

Confido nel vostro sempre prezioso aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che il significato è più vicino a "imporre, costringere", ma è un uso difficile da documentare. In Belgio, per esempio, si dice che certe leggi linguistiche "ont été bétonnées dans la constitution", cioè rese immutabili, intoccabili.
Ciao!


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Mi sa che il significato è più vicino a "imporre, costringere", ma è un uso difficile da documentare. In Belgio, per esempio, si dice che certe leggi linguistiche "ont été bétonnées dans la constitution", cioè rese immutabili, intoccabili.
> Ciao!



Grazie infinite, infallibile matoupaschat! "Imporre" rende secondo me benissimo l'idea di proporre soluzioni aperte (credo che sia questo il senso del testo).


----------



## albyz

Come suggerito da Matou nella sua seconda frase, vien da pensare che il "bétonner" possa essere considerato come un sinonimo di "figer" utilizzato nello stesso testo due frasi sopra.
...esplorare senza decidere in via definitiva... potrebbe essere una delle soluzioni.


----------



## Voce

albyz said:


> Come suggerito da Matou nella sua seconda frase, vien da pensare che il "bétonner" possa essere considerato come un sinonimo di "figer" utilizzato nello stesso testo due frasi sopra.
> ...esplorare senza decidere in via definitiva... potrebbe essere una delle soluzioni.



Sì, questa opzione mi piace e rende ancora meglio l'idea: "...senza decidere in via definitiva". Grazie, albyz!


----------

